# ATV Cab Making imporvments



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

*ATV Cab Making improvements*

For those of use who have an ATV cab the soft type that has the zipper doors that open good but then are a pain to zipper back down.

I have that same type and have made some improvments to my design.

the whole Picture's are here,
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/534733/22

but a few highlights on it are.
New Front bar and side rails,









cab frame,









cab on ATV and lifted up for entrance.









now its a lift the cab up get on atv pull cab over head and I have 2 bungee cord that hook into Eye bolts on the Cab frame and then to the front rack and all set to plow.

pretty slick and simple and lots better than fighting the zipper door.

cost me like 15$ for the parts at hard ware store.
4 2" tee's and them some 2" PVC pipe. couple of longer U clamps.
some 1/4 bolts for hold the PVC pipe into the T's.

any questions let me know.

had to plow snow last night and the temp was -2 and I was pretty comfy in this.
heck had to turn my hot grips off of high down to low.

enjoy sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very cool idea.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;715975 said:


> very cool idea.


yea I like your cab desgin also. 
and its is still cool but alot warmer I am then if I was out plowing with the cab at all

and this makes getting on/off alot easier,

I plow 3 different drives each stom and it's 1/2 mile from one end to the other and I have to get out at the other 2 for hand shoveling of steps and such.

so when it's real cold this is a great thing to have to put on the quad.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i hear ya just the wind hitting your face alone sucks much less the breath getting taken away when you get a nice fine sno dust in your face? all i do is open a door lol.

this is a prototype, ill make a fiberglass one next summer.were suspose to get 3' tonite, thats gonna suck imo as its also 11 below.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

looks nice.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

How do you climb in with those bars going across? I bought one on ebay for 80 bucks with zippers on both sides. Looks gay, but way better then not having one.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

he lifts the whole thing up now, plastic and zippers suck in the winter.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;717925 said:


> he lifts the whole thing up now, plastic and zippers suck in the winter.


you are correct the last Pic has the cab raised up 1/2 I was hitting the ceiling of the garage so that is all the higher it will raise up inside but when I'm outside I can raise the cab so its 90 from when its sitting on the rack makes getting on/off super easy compared to fighting the zipper door.

sublime out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice wall paper


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

sublime68charge;718056 said:


> you are correct the last Pic has the cab raised up 1/2 I was hitting the ceiling of the garage so that is all the higher it will raise up inside but when I'm outside I can raise the cab so its 90 from when its sitting on the rack makes getting on/off super easy compared to fighting the zipper door.
> 
> sublime out.



Nice set up Lime! Thanks for sharing, I will do the same this summer as I have the same top for my Rancher, so damn cold here that there is not much moving including me lol!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

cretebaby;718062 said:


> Nice wall paper


yes that harks back from my colledge day's,

I was the last single guy left out of 3 who lived together so I got to keep all the cool poster's when we all moved back home. Guy getting married and other guy moving in with girl they didnt want them.

they due make great Garage wall's
Da wife wasn't 2 happy the first time she saw them but I wasn't 2 happy with the her choice to repaint the living room so I dont complain and she don't complain.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;718141 said:


> Nice set up Lime! Thanks for sharing, I will do the same this summer as I have the same top for my Rancher, so damn cold here that there is not much moving including me lol!!


Sky I though you could put this to use on your rancher.

it might get above zero where I'm at today.

suppsoe to be a heat wave tomorrow though and be in the 20's.

so far it has been great. and this way also I can just undue the 2 rear U bolts and set the whole cab off of the ATV and then set it back on when I need it again and not have to assemble the frame and then put the cab on the frame.

sublime out.


----------

